# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ασφαλειες

## mikemtb

Πωλούνται 15τεμαχια  2πολικες ασφαλειες ABB c20 ics=15ka
Στα κουτια τους
Προς 4 €η μια
15€οι5
35€ολες μαζι


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

